# I need your help, thanks ......



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Hello all I wanted to ask if anyone can give me the exact parameters of this Thiele and Small Speaker BOSTON PRO 6.5 LF can not find anywhere.
Who would know me recap what are the real parameters declared official from Boston?
Thanks and warm greetings to you all from Italy.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Are these the old Boston pro 6.5 2 way car audio speakers ?


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Jstslamd said:


> Are these the old Boston pro 6.5 2 way car audio speakers ?


It is the same woofer used in both the Boston system of two three-way that the woofer was the same and that is the 6.5 LF.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The only idea i have is to buy a Woofer tester from PE, it comes quite handy for allmost all projects and is reasonaby priced.:T Others may have better ideas though.:dontknow:


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

You should be able to get the T/S params in the archives on the Boston website


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Jstslamd said:


> You should be able to get the T/S params in the archives on the Boston website


I looked on their website but I could not find them can you tell me where to see?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Pro 6.5 was made from 1998 to 2003 and the T/S parameters were never published from what I can tell. Your options would be to measure the parameters yourself or contact Boston Acoustics support and ask for them.


----------

